# salinity tolerence?



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

anyone know a good site that will tell you how tolerant freshwater fishies are with aquarium pharmacuticals salt? we would like to use this to treat our tank for ich.


----------



## nosilver4u (Jan 23, 2005)

I guess I'll be finding out, but it is recommended by lots of people (I've been researching it, because I have a pleco with ich). The carton I got says right on it, that it's for tropical freshwater fish. I've got mollies, white clouds, rasboras, bettas, and plecos. If I find any that have adverse reactions, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

great..thanks!!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

stick to what the box says or if you really wanna know get a salinity meter thingy and test it.... at work we keep our tropicals at 1.002-1.004 and our goldfish a little higher but both are so high to prevent diseases and help the fish out.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I believe for ich, you are recommended to use a little more than what the box advises. Remember though, that just because you do a little water change does not mean to add a full dosage of salt back into the tank. This is a common mistake made by both beginner and advanced aquarists alike.


----------



## nosilver4u (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, it's been a few days, and I added salt to both my tanks, and all the fish seem to be doing fine. I'm doing water changes today and tomorrow, so I'll have to add more, but things are looking good so far.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Good, and let us know how it goes. We love updates.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

nosilver4u @ Sat 29 Jan said:


> Well, it's been a few days, and I added salt to both my tanks, and all the fish seem to be doing fine. I'm doing water changes today and tomorrow, so I'll have to add more, but things are looking good so far.


just remember only add salt for the ammount of water you change out! like aquarium fish guy said.

example 55 gal tank 1st treatment treat for 55 gal (for ich like 2 Tbs per 10 gal =about 11 Tbs) after a 25% water change (about 15 gal) you would only add about 3 Tbs 

Also if your using "coarse" salt (like rock salt maybe a little smaller) use a heaping Tbs. if it's finer salt just a regular Tbs coarse salt has more "space" between the salt grains and usually ends up being less "salt" than fine salt per Tbs. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I've used 1 TBS per gallon with Bettas without any problems at all. 


RC


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

you want to "kick it up a notch" to fight off the ich monster though

:mrgreen:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks a bunch eveyone, this helped out a whole lot!!! we are very grateful


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

In curing ich with salt, raising the tank temp will accelerate the process. Most fish will tolerate mid 80s and many low 90s for a the period required to treat ich. However some fish like clown loaches which are scaleless do not do well in higher temps than about 86.


----------

